# anyone have a solution for an aero seat post slipping?



## mcko (Feb 1, 2008)

My father has a Kestrel Talon and the seat post has started to slip recently. He has tried his fix all for everything, duck tape, but its not helping. So anyone have any ideas? thanks


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

http://www.excelsports.com/new.asp?...ue+5+grams&vendorCode=RITCHEY&major=6&minor=7


----------

